# keyboard layout



## timur (Aug 28, 2020)

My respects to all!...
please tell us during installation, after selecting the layout...for example, Russian...do you need to check it out somehow? or is it better to choose by default and then configure the layout in the updated system?


----------



## a6h (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome. This is my general procedure: I Use default options in installation process. Then at the last stage, i.e. when installer ask me Complete: Reboot/LiveCD, I choose _Live CD_, then change/configure everything that is necessary. e.g. rc.conf, loader.conf, etc. Then I manually reboot or poweroff. If I have to change Locale for example, I will do it at this stage. Please refer to: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/lang-setup.html


----------



## haricot (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a similar problem which I am trying to work out. I want to install freebsd by stages so starting with installing the kernel the questions posed include what kbd you want. you choose, in my case UK. But when you reboot, the kbd is the default US. 
If you read the handbook the setting of the kbd in the kernel can be changed by answering questions in /etc/defaults/rc.conf. I use uk.iso.kbd. There are others for different kbds and other languages.
This is a way of setting up terminals before launching into xorg and vga drivers.
My problem at this time is whatever uk kbd is chosen it will not print £ on the console although looking at the driver it contains code which is extended iso code and presumably ought to work.
So that’s a way you might investigate to get a more appropriate kbd driver.


----------

